# Question about selling a Verizon 4G Device



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

I am probably about to be selling my Moto Droid Bionic. I have never tried selling a phone before and I have a couple of questions before I do. In order to get the device off of my account what do I need to do? I was thinking about just activating my OG Droid until my new device comes in. That should deactivate the Bionic. Then I am guessing I would just factory restore it. My next question would be about the 4G card. Does it automatically deactivate with the device or is there something else I would need to do?

Thanks

Ben


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

It becomes deactivated when you activate your new phone.


----------



## brucekr (Jul 18, 2011)

If you want the device off yer account, activate your OG droid. Pull the SIM card out. If yer new phone has a sim slot and it's the same size, just slide the sim card in and turn it on. It will activate automagically. Be sure to turn off any other phones that are active on that number (ie: if you activated yer old droid in the interim). The Galaxy Nexus has a different form factor SIM card, so it should come with the phone.


----------

